# This is where we smoke!!! *PIC THREAD*



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I thought it would be cool to have a thread dedicated to the fantastic places that we get to light one up. One of my favorite things is to be able to enjoy a good smoke in a beautiful environment. To just sit back, let the hustle & bustle fade away, and enjoy the serenity of nature...

I'm going to update this thread every so often whenever I get the opportunity, so go ahead & post pics of you at the lake, mountains, beach, wherever!

I took these the other day on the Cahaba River here in B'ham.





































It was a gorgeous afternoon... The RP Vintage 90 made it even better!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like an awesome place to have a smoke.
Great pics.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My grandfather, father and myself built this a few years ago, it was a birthday present from them to me, this is where I smoke anytime it is warm enough. The good ole backyard.

After the winter we had this year, I am going to have to do some serious sanding and re-staining this spring


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

We call this patio "Little Cuba" at Chez Tabac in Toronto


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Here at school there aren't many places to smoke, but there is this pipe way back campus in the woods. It's a really chill place to smoke, but not as cool as those first pics.










Me smoking a Calle Ocho gifted from Eyesack on the boards.


----------



## ARIZONA JAY (Jan 20, 2011)

Hellofa spot...


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Cool pictures. My favorite place to smoke is from the same spot down at the beach. Here is one from the summer and one from a few months ago. There is something about the salt air that totally relaxes me, add a cigar and a nice drink I am in heaven.....

in the summer










in the winterout:It was cold, but still my favorite place to sit and smoke.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, nice place!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cattani said:


> Wow, nice place!


:nod: mg:

I wanna go to Dan's place. :lol:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome pics so far everyone. Unfortunately like aot of us, my favorite place to smoke out on the deck at the Tiki Bar, is buried in snow. So pics will be in the spring of that. But for winter, its the good ol Cigah Cellah !!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

double post


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Views from my front porch where I do most of my smoking, at least when its above 32 deg.... Well if it hits 28 and its not too windy I've been known to brave the cold.

Early Fall









Early Winter...one of those cold but not too windy days...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

This is where I smoke in the summer, picture the pool, Adirondack furniture, fire pit and such-










This is where I am at in the winter. you can make out the chair with the coat on it and the carpet underneath. Not a bad spot with my electric heater going-


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like my space Tony.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

You come to New Jersey you are more than welcome



fuente~fuente said:


> :nod: mg:
> 
> I wanna go to Dan's place. :lol:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Herf at Dans House !!!! :dude:


----------

